# Versamec 700



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

I found out that I still have my Versamec 700 shotgun shell reloader that I haven't used for about 20 yrs. It's still in good shape, but does anyone still use these or should I just scrap it? I'm just not sure what to do with it, so any input would be appreciated. Thanks.

Rich(Mags)


----------



## Ricciardelli (Mar 26, 2000)

Scrap it? SCRAP IT? You gotta be kidding!

Although it is 20 years old and some parts are no longer available for it, it was a fine loader in it's day (granted, not a 9000G).

If you are gonna throw it away, send it to me...


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Nothing wrong with the Versamec. I just bought a 12 ga Versamec last week.
You can download an operators manual for the Versamec and order parts for it on Mayville Engineering's web page.
Don't throw it out. Sell it or give it to someone who will put it back in service.


----------



## thebellman (Mar 7, 2002)

Mags,

I just bought one from a friend; I'm planning on using mine to reload steel rounds for duck hunting this year.

If you go to MEC's site at www.mecreloadres.com you can get the owners manuals mailed to ya. I needed the steel conversion kit, so I called them up and they put me in touch with the right people.

Good luck,
Roland


----------



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

That is  www.mecreloaders.com


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks for the info and suggestions. I still have all the original paperwork(manual, bushing guide, parts guide) for this reloader. The guide bar is for 1 1/8 oz. shot since I used to reload strictly for trapshooting. I've also got a couple of extra plastic bottles for it. If anyone is interested in it, give me a shout on how much you think it's worth and we'll go from there. Thanks again.

Rich(Mags)


----------

